# Just invented 5 minutes ago![LED light]



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sitting here doing maintenance on my computer and I'm fiddling about while it does a system restore and out of boredom I take a medicine bottle and pop it over the end of my LED flashlight and *poof* instant amber safety wand!

works nice too.


----------



## res2cue (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL
See what happens when you let your mind sit idel


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I invent 5$ tactical lights. 

Further more,if I put a piece of painter's tape over one side of the pill bottle I can balance it in my pocket and its directional.

God I need a %^$#^%^ life.LOL


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Magus said:


> God I need a %^$#^%^ life.LOL


If you did that, what would the rest of us clueless trolls do?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

partdeux said:


> If you did that, what would the rest of us clueless trolls do?


Stock up on food, ammo and talk about the end of the world!


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

IT WORKS WITH BLUE ONES TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:congrat:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya gotta love inventing free $h1t.keeps you in practice for when you HAVE to make do.
You guys see the one where I put one of these lights in a spare Weaver ring and made a tactical light out of it?its survived just shy of 200 rounds so far.


----------

